# Vw suspension.



## batinthedark (May 9, 2008)

What does the Volkswagen community think regarding those rokkor suspension coilovers? What's the best bang for your buck?
Cheapest with great reviews are the Ksport coilovers so far. Wanting some for a corrado.
Budget is set at 1000 doll hairs.


----------



## new2FWD (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't think they accept doll hairs as payment


----------



## batinthedark (May 9, 2008)

Lolz. I meant dollars.....
Thanks for your input.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

If you're willing to spend 1000 on coils, get some lightly used H&R or B&Gs, or a brand new set of K-sports. Any are miles better than rockers or whatever that made up word is.


----------



## batinthedark (May 9, 2008)

Yeah I figured. I've always rode tein suspension but I'm looking for something more stiff and won't decrease the comfortableness of the ride.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

batinthedark said:


> I'm looking for something more stiff and won't decrease the comfortableness of the ride.


 You can't have both...


----------



## batinthedark (May 9, 2008)

Shoot, I know. Maybe some koni yellow with ground controls? I had bilstien suspension on my old SLC corrado and those rode great! It wasn't slammed though.
Something like this would be ideal.


----------



## acolella76 (Jan 12, 2013)

87vr6 said:


> You can't have both...


Sure you can! As long as the shocks are valved for the higher spring rate, you'd be surprised that even with 1000lb/in springs the ride isn't nearly as uncomfortable as some cheap coilovers like Rokkor.

Whoops... didn't realize how old this thread is...


----------

